# Electric stair climber



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Why is this not an option for drum machines?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Because it costs a small fortune.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Because it costs a small fortune.


 I think if it is built it will be bought. I'm going to see if I can rent an electric dolly to see if that works.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I think the electric hand trucks cost like $3000.00 They are great when you are pulling a commercial heater up a couple floors. I wonder what it would take to retro one for my 1065.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*says*

well obviously it is. i've listened to the people that have drums. the same reasons that they will not use a sectional are the same that they will not use a power stair climber. and it ain't money. they are in to big of a hurry. they are strong enough even with their bad backs to do by themselves. i'm not that strong. maybe i'm a little brighter because i'm 66. we only have so many jobs before we are worn out. tools let us work longer and easier. as for as weight well i see people that are 3 or 4 biscuits, with a machine that is 2.5 biscuits doing work in basements. lol. if the sc cost 3k, well they should be able to pay it off in 2 days at most 3 at the rate they do drains. lol. is there a market? i would say that there is. breid............:rockon:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> Why is this not an option for drum machines?


Ummm Come on....










:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

How about a link so I can see one?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Nayman's Drain said:


> How about a link so I can see one?



http://www.powermate.info/handtruck.htm


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.powermate.info/presentation/right-sidebar.html

This shows a Spartan 1065 on a stair climber


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

jjbex said:


> http://www.powermate.info/presentation/right-sidebar.html
> 
> This shows a Spartan 1065 on a stair climber


ummm... thats a general wire machine. I read at the bottom, it says it will move the Spartan 1065, then says not pictured. Why mention the Spartan and the show pic of general.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

jjbex said:


> http://www.powermate.info/presentation/right-sidebar.html
> 
> This shows a Spartan 1065 on a stair climber


That looks like a general machine. not a 1065. lol

close enough though. I have often thought about getting one to save my back. I may someday.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Sooooo, I'm afraid of the cost.
1500? 2500?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I think they start at like $2,600 and go up from there. google powermate stair climber and take a look.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i'll have to get one for my k-60. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

That thing is a monster


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> That thing is a monster


If $2600 will save me from having to sell my company on account of sciatic problems, it may just be worth it.
I'll start doing some calling today for an agent here in Canada, and keep youse guys updated as to cost/availability here.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I've heard of some for around $1500. Like I said I would like to rent one a few times to see if it would work in most situations. Ya I think a couple grand would be worth it if it works! No I don't have money to burn but heck this could keep me productive for many more years.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

saysflushable said:


> I think I've heard of some for around $1500. Like I said I would like to rent one a few times to see if it would work in most situations. Ya I think a couple grand would be worth it if it works! No I don't have money to burn but heck this could keep me productive for many more years.


That's a problem around here. No one to rent it from. Flush, if ya DO rent one, lemme know how it works? I'm using a General T-3, not THAT heavy, but heavy enough. And like you said, if it will keep me working for a few more years, a very worthwhile investment.

General question............
Does anyone know how it charges? what voltage? can it charge off 12V?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I checked around today and a rental place has one but they are about 30 miles from me. I'll have to make a special trip sometime.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*looks too big*

I wonder how well that thing would make a corner, or a 
turn on some stairs??

 how much damage it will do to the stairs and 
walls being so huge ....

if it would work, it would be great for a 75 gallon power vent heater.

my guess is it will work about half the time


----------

